# Hans you were supposed to save us..



## Greg (Dec 5, 2013)

From the generic trailer music in Amazing Spiderman 2. 

http://www.buzzfeed.com/adambvary/hans- ... his-studio

"Another of Zimmer’s directors, The Amazing Spider-Man 2’s Marc Webb, steps into the room.

HZ: No no no. We’re working on a really good movie, but somebody is trying to force us into delivering a trailer like now.

MW: Composers don’t normally do trailers. There was this terrible temp dub-step music and it fucking sucks. [To Zimmer:] You saw the trailer before I did.

HZ: Yes.

MW: And he was like, “It’s just shit!”

HZ: That was precisely the word I used. So I went, “I gotta protect my director.” The movie Marc is making is really good, and it deserves a fresh approach. And I felt when I saw this trailer that this is the first thing that goes out, this is how we’re going to say hello to the world? No, we can’t do that. So I suppose I shot myself in the foot.

MW: Now he has to score the trailer.

HZ: But at the same time, it’s interesting.

MW: It’s a good experiment. Also what you did — if it sucked, we just wouldn’t have used it. But it’s really, really good.

HZ: There are many people who need convincing. New is good. New doesn’t necessarily have to be good, but we’re trying!
MW: I’m not worried about it. I think we’re fine. I think we just need to make little tweaks and they’ll be won over. I think they are already, really.

HZ: Well, I know [Sony Pictures studio chief] Amy [Pascal] likes it.

MW: Does she? Oh, good.

HZ: She understood what the problem was straightaway.

MW: What, using Dark Knight music in a Spider-Man trailer?

HZ: OK, you’re being a little more candid then I would be. But I’m going, Guys, that was five years ago! Please!

MW: It wasn’t literally Dark Knight music.

HZ: It was the other problem. It was the cheap knockoff. It was the McDonald’s version.

MW: We’re trying to do something much more funk-based. Much more contemporary coloring."


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 5, 2013)

Send in the Kardashians and Cyrus family, they'll surely turn the tides of acceptable crap into a trend of totally boring shit in the name of "new."


----------



## ryanstrong (Dec 5, 2013)

> “We come up with ideas and then we can do them instantly. … You have to feel very comfortable with your director to go and say, ‘Here, I have the worst idea, and I’m just going to go put my hands on the keyboard now and play the worst idea.’ But, I mean, that’s the relationship I try to have with my directors. You throw yourself into the deep end and go, ‘I feel no shame.’” - *Hans Zimmer*



I love this.


----------



## mmutee (Dec 5, 2013)

Can't say I hear any surprises in the music, was so looking forward to the trailer!


----------



## dgburns (Dec 5, 2013)

I must be really dense,I have no idea what you are posting? Is this a comment on the dynamic of a day in the life in this biz or.....?

and no i didn't look at the trailer


----------



## mmutee (Dec 5, 2013)

Earlier this month an interview appeared in which we found out that Hans Zimmer was scoring the trailer of the upcoming Spiderman film, replacing the "shit" music. By the dramatic description it was understood that the music is going to be much different than the generic style we usually hear in trailers. This turned out to not be the case as the trailer surfaced a few days ago.


----------



## Lex (Dec 5, 2013)

mmutee @ Fri Dec 06 said:


> Earlier this month an interview appeared in which we found out that Hans Zimmer was scoring the trailer of the upcoming Spiderman film, replacing the "[email protected]#t" music. By the dramatic description it was understood that the music is going to be much different than the generic style we usually hear in trailers. This turned out to not be the case as the trailer surfaced a few days ago.



I really really doubt Zimmer or his team scored this.

On the other hand the official SPiderman2 web got background music, and this does sound like the first glimpse of Zimmer's score. I like what I hear, and looking forward to hear the score next year...

alex


----------



## Ed (Dec 5, 2013)

Lex @ Thu Dec 05 said:


> I really really doubt Zimmer or his team scored this.



If he didnt its reassuring to know that even Hans loses on these things too. :D


----------



## Lex (Dec 5, 2013)

Ed @ Fri Dec 06 said:


> Lex @ Thu Dec 05 said:
> 
> 
> > I really really doubt Zimmer or his team scored this.
> ...



Reassuring?? For me it's very demotivating.

alex


----------



## Rctec (Dec 5, 2013)

Not my music...we had to get back to actually working on the movie, just ran out of time.

I wish that interview - which was really a frank conversation between the director and myself - had never appeared. The journalist knew it wasn't part of the interview. Be careful what you say in front of the press.
-H-


----------



## Daniel James (Dec 6, 2013)

On the plus side...the trailer that did go in used a bunch of my Project Alpha sounds....thats all good rite?....RITE!!??! lol

-DJ


----------



## Ron Snijders (Dec 6, 2013)

Rctec @ Fri 06 Dec said:


> Not my music...we had to get back to actually working on the movie, just ran out of time.
> 
> I wish that interview - which was really a frank conversation between the director and myself - had never appeared. The journalist knew it wasn't part of the interview. Be careful what you say in front of the press.
> -H-


That's too bad. And quite impolite of the journalist to include it (apparently) without consent.


----------



## Greg (Dec 6, 2013)

Rctec @ Fri Dec 06 said:


> Not my music...we had to get back to actually working on the movie, just ran out of time.
> 
> I wish that interview - which was really a frank conversation between the director and myself - had never appeared. The journalist knew it wasn't part of the interview. Be careful what you say in front of the press.
> -H-



Damn! I was disappointed with the cue they chose. I guess not every campaign can be as fantastic as the Man Of Steel trailers . Oh well, looking forward to the score.


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 6, 2013)

I wonder if this is original music from the score?

http://www.theamazingspiderman.com/site ... max-dillon

As I said on FSM forum, I think it sounds good. I was actually surprised by it as I hadn't envisioned an Aaron Copland trumpet theme married to more contemporary music techniques but it's fresh and so against type. What do you guys think? If this is the direction the music team is headed in, I'm looking forward to hearing more.


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## Ed (Dec 6, 2013)

So basically what I take from this is Hans would probably say my tracks suck lolol. Hans if my tracks are ever used in any of the promos for your films, I humbly seek your forgiveness!


----------



## Lex (Dec 6, 2013)

Ed @ Fri Dec 06 said:


> So basically what I take from this is Hans would probably say my tracks suck lolol. Hans if my tracks are ever used in any of the promos for your films, I humbly seek your forgiveness!



I tried to check if it was one of mine that made Zimmer and Webb go "what the fuk is this awful shit?", and I think it wasn't, phew....Maybe it was yours! hahaha

alex


----------



## Greg (Dec 6, 2013)

Lex @ Fri Dec 06 said:


> Ed @ Fri Dec 06 said:
> 
> 
> > So basically what I take from this is Hans would probably say my tracks suck lolol. Hans if my tracks are ever used in any of the promos for your films, I humbly seek your forgiveness!
> ...



Oh gawd maybe it was mine?!? I think my Dark Knight influenced tracks are more like a Burger King version though. Lmao


----------



## Greg (Dec 6, 2013)

Daniel James @ Fri Dec 06 said:


> On the plus side...the trailer that did go in used a bunch of my Project Alpha sounds....thats all good rite?....RITE!!??! lol
> 
> -DJ



RIGHT! lol, some extra ambition to hurry up and get Project Bravo out plz! :D :D :D


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Dec 6, 2013)

I can hear Emerson, Lake And Palmer covering this.


----------



## Rctec (Dec 6, 2013)

...The track we hated never made it into any 'Spiderman" trailer. We didn't know what it was...but then one of the team here admitted on working on it in the '90s...how last century! ...And Yes, the snippet on the website is mine. Arturo Sandoval, Johnny Marr, Andy Page and myself...Just a demo (!) not mixed or anything. Comes from the experiment pile...
-H-


----------



## Lex (Dec 7, 2013)

Rctec @ Sat Dec 07 said:


> ...The track we hated never made it into any 'Spiderman" trailer. We didn't know what it was...but then one of the team here admitted on working on it in the '90s...how last century! ...And Yes, the snippet on the website is mine. Arturo Sandoval, Johnny Marr, Andy Page and myself...Just a demo (!) not mixed or anything. Comes from the experiment pile...
> -H-



'90s???? Wow, from the era when music for trailers sucked most. I can't really get the marketing departments these days, I saw this happen couple of times, the music for trailer goes through various ideas, some terrible, some interesting, from picking up something from '90s to working with an actual composer, but 9 out of 10 times all the ideas, good or bad, are discarded and they go with some "vanilla" track, piece of music that will neither offend nor excite anyone, it's kind of just there, sitting, doing nothing..

alex


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 7, 2013)

Rctec @ Fri Dec 06 said:


> ...The track we hated never made it into any 'Spiderman" trailer. We didn't know what it was...but then one of the team here admitted on working on it in the '90s...how last century! ...And Yes, the snippet on the website is mine. Arturo Sandoval, Johnny Marr, Andy Page and myself...Just a demo (!) not mixed or anything. Comes from the experiment pile...
> -H-



That track is really nice. Great trumpet playing. Hope the filmmakers let you pursue this avenue. It's very cool.


----------

